

Where have all the grownups gone? - vkb
http://www.jjdisconnects.com/blog/2015/6/10/where-have-all-the-grownups-gone

======
thomasrossi
Nice article, but hey, whatever startup is only a startup, you should try
Deloitte or jpMorgan to see grownups.

~~~
vkb
I don't understand...are you saying that just because you are at a fledgling
business, you can act however you want?

~~~
thomasrossi
on average I'd say so, yes:) at least, on my sampled average so far.

------
gumby
Why I prefer the Silicon Valley scene to the SF scene.

This is not to say that there are't a few tech businesses in SF, and that some
poseurs haven't tricked down here. But we do still have actual, you know,
businesses built around tech!

